# Bahnsteuerung



## Ralle (4 November 2008)

Ich muß einer XY-Achse eine Bahsteuerung verpassen. U.a. müssen auch Kurven abgefahren werden können (Kleber auftragen). Dabei habe ich an eine Beckhoff mit NC-Software gedacht. Da ich damit noch nicht zu tun hatte frage ich mich gerade, wie man bei dabei am Besten die Bahnen vorgeben kann? Gibt es Teachmodes oder kann man eine Tabelle mit Wertepaaren einlesen? Gibt es noch Alternativen zu Beckhoff?


----------



## Grubba (5 November 2008)

Tja, die übliche S7 Alternative wäre da wie immer die FM357-2. In der LX-Firmware sind auch diverse Splines und Polynominterpolationen verfügbar, so dass man ohne viel Aufwand schön "runde" Kurven fahren kann. 

Die Eingabe der Kurve könnte man durch ein laufendes NC Programm realisieren oder im Tippbetrieb die Punkte anfahren, in der S7 irgendwo abspeichern (rezeptur oder was weiß ich) und dann bei Bedarf wieder in die FM schieben.

P.S. Die Dosierung des Klebers könnte man bei der FM direkt an die aktuelle Bahngeschwindigkeit koppeln. Dazu kann die FM analoge Ausgänge, die direkt mit ihr verbunden sind, ansteuern.


----------



## plcfritz (15 November 2008)

*Wie wärs mit Lenze*

Hab vor kurzem eine Bahnsteuerung mit dem Lenze ECS-System in Betrieb genommen...
Da kannst du bezogen auf die Masterposition relativ einfache deinen Slave aufsycronisieren...funktioniert sehr gut...

(Bin persönlich kein Siemens-Motion Fan)


----------



## Oberchefe (16 November 2008)

Da sollte eigentlich jeder Servoregler können, der elektronische Kurvenscheibe sowie virtuelle Achsen unterstützt. Virtuelle Achse laufen lasse und abhängig von der elektronischen Kurvenscheibe fahren X- und Y-Achse. Evtl. mal die Regler von Trio-Motion anschauen. http://www.triomotion.com/
Da kannst Du die Kurven auch aus der CAD-Software in die Steuerung übertragen.


----------



## Grubba (15 Dezember 2008)

Wahrscheinlich ist das Thema für Dich ja schon erledigt, eine kostengünstige Lösung ist mir nach ein wenig Spielerei mit zwei Wago Stepperklemmen (750-670) noch in den Sinn gekommen. Das ganze läuft schon mit einer Wago 750-841 ganz ordentlich. Ein Starterkit mit 750-841 kostet 400€, jeweils eine 750-670 ca 180€. Immerhin gibts dafür die Codesys Programmieroberfläche von Wago als Vollversion dazu, die 841 hat Ethernet (bzw. Modbus) onboard, eine Webvisu ist auch noch integriert. Falls es Dir bei Deinem Projekt erlaubt ist eine Bahnsteuerung in Eigenregie zu programmieren, gib mal Bescheid. Dann beschreib ichs mal ausführlich. 
Ganz davon abgesehen sollte das auch mit Antriebsreglern funktionieren, die zyklisch Geschwindigkeitswerte entgegennehmen können, egal ob analog oder über Bus.


----------



## trinitaucher (15 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich muß einer XY-Achse eine Bahsteuerung verpassen. U.a. müssen auch Kurven abgefahren werden können (Kleber auftragen). Dabei habe ich an eine Beckhoff mit NC-Software gedacht. Da ich damit noch nicht zu tun hatte frage ich mich gerade, wie man bei dabei am Besten die Bahnen vorgeben kann? Gibt es Teachmodes oder kann man eine Tabelle mit Wertepaaren einlesen? Gibt es noch Alternativen zu Beckhoff?


Mit Beckhoff biste schon gut bedient.
Du benötigst
1. Zwei passende Servoantriebe (bzw. zwei Achsen): Gibt's auch von Beckhoff (Stepper-Achsen gehen auch, aber Dynamik und Gleichlauf sind bei nem Servo wahrscheinlich besser)
2. TwinCAT NC-PTP (Punkt-zu-Punkt) 
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_nc_ptp.htm
oder NC-I (interpolierte) 
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_nc_i.htm
3. und die ürbigen Hardware (samt PC)

Mit TwinCAT NC-PTP kannst du Achsen einfach verfahren (A nach B). liegende Sägen und noch einige Motion Control Sachen kannste machen. Mit der Zusatzsoftware NC Camming (http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_nc_camming.htm) kann man dann z.B. eine Salve-Achse an eine Masterachse koppeln. So kannst du schon eine Bahn abfahren. Dazu gibts noch ein Cam Design Tool (http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_cam_design_tool.htm), wo du die Kopplungen grafisch vornnehmen kannst.
Wir machen das bei uns so.
Die nächste Stufe ist dann das NC-I. Da kannst du dann mehrere Achsen interpoliert im Raum verfahren.


----------



## Grubba (16 Dezember 2008)

Das mit der an die Masterachse gekoppelte Slaveachse ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 
Muss z.B. ein Quadrat abfahren werden, steht bei 2 Seiten die Masterachse fest auf Ihrer Position und die Slaveachse muss sich bewegen. In einem solchen Fall ist die Bewegung der Slave-Achse undefiniert. Es muss zumindest eine virtuelle Masterachse erzeugt werden können, auf die dann 2 oder mehr Slaveachsen aufsynchronisiert werden.


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Dezember 2008)

Grubba schrieb:


> ...Es muss zumindest eine virtuelle Masterachse erzeugt werden können, auf die dann 2 oder mehr Slaveachsen aufsynchronisiert werden.


Kannste man mit TwinCAT alles machen.


----------

